# digital camera



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

This may be the wrong section for this sio im sorry but i figured it would get a responce here. Im in the market for a digital camera but know only the basics about them. Anyone have suggestions on what to get? What's your favorite brand, modle,feature etc.. Im looking to spend 200 maybe a little more and want NO less than 3 megapixle but more the better. Any suggestions advice etc??


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I tell you what lol. I LOVE Olympus cameras. ^_^ Just my experience. (Which is pretty good). I don't know how much my cam cost because it was a gift. But it's a 6.1 mp. I would HIGHLY suggest ANY Olympus. Mostly because it has internal memory, AND you can add cards into it. Which is a convienece for me having random on the spot shots. The quality of the pictures are great. although it's hard for me to hold the camera still so getting a picture without flash can be tricky, but I'm still reading up on my camera. Always look for a digital camera with which you can adjust the shutter speed. Also it should have a good Optical zoom to it. You want more Optical then you do Digital. As the more digital zoom you use, the higher of a chance you run of your picture being pixelated. Well.... that's my two cents. Lol.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

A friend got a Fujifilm s5100 for around $350-400 if I remember correctly. It has a 10x optical zoom and is 5MP. I really liked it, seemed like a great camera for what he paid.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Trying to stay near the $200 range you can get a Canon powershot 4MP for around $250 online.
http://www2.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?ref=nextag&sku=CNPSS410

Or the EOS 1D for around 16.7MP for a measley $7300
http://www.pricesrite.com/eos1ds1.html


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Or the EOS 1D for around 16.7MP for a measley $7300
> http://www.pricesrite.com/eos1ds1.html


Ahahahaha!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Or the EOS 1D for around 16.7MP for a measley $7300
> http://www.pricesrite.com/eos1ds1.html



:shock: :shock: :shock: 

i think ill get that one....:lol:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Stay away from the lower end KODAKS ICK!!!!!!!!! Get the best optical zoom you can, digital sucks. I hear that Beachcameras.com has great deals.

My dad has a Sony 5.0 and its great... not as great as my sisters huge Canon that takes pictures in a wink of an eye. Most lower end camers have very slow shutter speed and that is no fun when you are shooting pictures of fish.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Nikon, Olympus, or Canon? Which is better?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> 80% of all digital pics never get developed.


so true...


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

blakeoe said:


> Nikon, Olympus, or Canon? Which is better?



Although I do like Olympus, I would VERY highly recommend the Canon. Especially if we are talking about fish pictures lol. Canon is a VERY good brand. !


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Canon was out of the market trends for a few years but they have gotten back up to speed and seem to be doing very well lately.

Nikon is a little higher priced than canon for what they offer on their higher end digitals but some of their middle range cameras are pretty good. Clear with good features. 

Olympus is more along the lines of durable affordable cameras. They are built for taking a beating. Good for if you are buying one to haul to games and field trips. A good teen camera.

I am a Canon fan. I have been for 20 years. But I run the higher end SLR cameras. We have a older HP digital 2.5Mp It works good but uses batteries like crazy.

When you find the model you want use www.nextag.com to search for a good deal for you.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I think i narrowed it down to 3! Any sugestions?




Nikon Coolpix 5.1MP Digital Camera 5900 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...CategoryId=pcmcat44100050011&id=1099391751870


Olympus Camedia 5.1MP Digital Camera C-5500 SportZoom 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...CategoryId=pcmcat44100050011&id=1110262764568

Olympus Stylus 5.0MP Digital Camera Stylus 500 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...CategoryId=pcmcat44100050011&id=1099386329724


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

We have a coolpix at work it works good and has lots of settings as far as shutter speed, Macro focus and short video clips. It is a different model than you listed but still a good camera.

Here is a few links for the coolpix you listed.
http://www.nextag.com/serv/main/buyer/productm.jsp?product=69971045&pdir=0&page=1&node=&category=&lgsearch=nikon_coolpix&lgnode=&units=1&shipping=Ground&sort=subtotal,#abc


----------

